# A4590 replaced w/29105???



## karlam (Feb 4, 2010)

Since A4590 is being denied, my boss said is was okay to replace with 29105. I am uncomfortable with that because one code is for the splint itself and the other is for the application of the splint. I would not think they are interchangable. Any input would be greatly appreciated! THANKS!


----------



## wpienaar (Feb 4, 2010)

Try using a code from Q4001-Q4048.  One of our local payers told us in a meeting that they will not pay the "A" code but they will pay for the "Q" code.


----------

